# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Sot me ben pershtypje...

## Xhuxhumaku

Virusi i narcizismit, qe ka pushtu si lokalisht ashtu edhe globalisht...

dhe kjo

http://dating.co/beautiful-albanian-women/...

qe na derguan sot ne email.

----------


## broken_smile

sa me shume te flesh aq me shume te flihet prape...

----------


## Busy Girl

me ben pershtypje dicka qe gjeta te hapur ne desktop jam e sig qe une se kam hapur ato doc. Vras mendjen kush ka futur duart ne pc time  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Elian70

robi shte i denuar te dal me makine...po dole me kembe te gjitha te buzeqeshin...cfare po ndodh????

dhe e dyta...pashe ne internet nje website barcaletashqip dhe kane vjedhur gjithe barcaletat e forumit...cfare nuk vjedhin sot...duhet t'i mbajme duret ke topet...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kujdes topet eljostelio, se mo ti vjedhin zotat virtuale

 :ngerdheshje: ,

Si barcaletat forumit,...lol

----------


## Elian70

cfare po behet??? uno puno me lopate andej e keta punojne ketej...jane cmend njerezia...kane filluar lodrat ne kohe krize....

----------


## broken_smile

provova te luaja ne violine para nje jave...po sa e veshtire ishte, mezi doli nje note edhe ajo per te mbyllur veshet...  :buzeqeshje:  eshte nje instrument shume i bukur.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Qe mu kujtu, Qamushi, me shprehjen e tij lapidare.

Na myten budallenjte...

Qe ka nevoje per nji amendim te vogel.

Dhe...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

se harrova shabon qosen,

qe kishte mrehur shpaten edhe njihere per situaten

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## broken_smile

Sot i dhame lajmin njeres qe po priste dy binjake (duke shpresuar qe gjithcka te shkoje mire, se ishin brenda nje membrane embrionet)..gati sa nuk i ra te fiket te fejuarit kur e mori vesh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

Me ben pershtypje vetja me ka kapur nje trishtim kot me kot pfff spo bej dot asnje buzeqeshje fallso

----------


## mia@

> provova te luaja ne violine para nje jave...po sa e veshtire ishte, mezi doli nje note edhe ajo per te mbyllur veshet...  eshte nje instrument shume i bukur.


Vite me pare kam provuar ti bija fyellit. Opo nje tingull se nxirrja dot. :ngerdheshje:  Kur e luante kusherira sa e lehte dukej.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Vite me pare kam provuar ti bija fyellit. Opo nje tingull se nxirrja dot. Kur e luante kusherira sa e lehte dukej.


Une di t'i bie fyellit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

mia@ (29-09-2014)

----------


## Elian70

ja fut nje ditelindje koti ne facebook dhe te gjithe te urojne ditelindjen. u thua qe nuk e kam sot se ja kam futur kot e te bejne perseri Like e te bindur qe e kam sot...

----------


## Busy Girl

ky kalendari kinez i percaktimit te gjinise se femijes nuk i besoja por me shume prova datash me beri habi qe te gjitha dalin  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

Cfare mengjesi sot...

U ngrita ne 4 per te blere qumesht. Sa me erdhi radha mbaroi...
Degjoj plaken qe me tha: - si e do qumeshtin, me tershere, me kakao, me kanelle, me mjalte?
Isha ne enderr dhe ja thashe edhe plakes. Ca gjera na jane ngulitur qe ne femijeri kur shkonim ne radha dhe nuk na hiqen me nga mendja.
Plaka filloi te qeshte dhe me tha: - po pse ti kujton se ky qumeshti pluhur eshte me i mire?
Dridhe si te duash perseri kaps mbetesh.

----------


## broken_smile

ngela gjithe diten shtrire sot...e mora me qafe edhe macen, edhe ajo gjithe diten shtrire me mua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

Kjo Kallashi ke Çani :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

U ngordhte kjo me gjith X5 :perqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

edhe sot qe mund te flija me shume zgjohem heret... me ben pershtypje qe ne lagje paska me shume levizje se zakonisht, si e shtune qe eshte...

----------


## Prudence

Live nga parukeria...me llafos mua kjo:
Kam nipin 2 vjec e gjys. Femij si ai nuk kam pare. Eshte zhenial. I tha edukatores ne kopesht: "mos ma mbulo koken se me merret fryma"
Tek shpia tregon prrallen e kecave: mama dhia eshte ku.rve, se la kecat e shkoi tek dashnori.


"Buzqeshja" ime nje ngerc i vertet

----------

